# Fma



## LoneRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,

 I'm not an FMA practitioner, but I'm a Filipino raised in the Orlando area. I've had a smattering of martial arts experience. I started with Tae Kwon Do from 11-14 years of age, and afterward had a five year hiatus from MA I got into Western Boxing at the age of 19-21, and after another two year hiatus I got into Wing Chun (ages 22-24 (present day)) and I'm happy to say I'm back in the martial arts again.

 My maternal grandfather had trained in Kali/Escrima as a young boy and all the way to his university days. My paternal grandfather was in the 91st Infantry Division and used his bolo to deadly effect against the Japanese invaders during WWII. And my own father was a three time national champion in Kyokushin Kai karate in the Phillipines before my family moved here before my birth. So we have a family history of MA, both Filipino and others. 

 I recall at one of the many great Filipino gatherings we have in my area, a friend of my uncle's talking my ear off about Escrima and Kali being our national treasures. I recall a Wing Chun lesson where one of our instructors taught us a basic Kali form with two sticks and I recalled that conversation.  (My school may be officially Wing Chun, but we always learn from any other style in order to be able to integrate it into our fighting style, or to learn how to counter it). 

 Myself, I intend to go into MMA after I spend seven years training my striking and ground games (3.5 years each aspect) separately before attempting to integrate them. And this is where Wing Chun comes into play. The art of Wing Chun for me, is all about flowing from one part of the fight to the next. 

 I just wanted to talk about FMA, learn about them, for that is part of my heritage. I intend to use this thread as a forum to learn about what I can regarding FMA. I know about it through grandfather's stories, Dad's stories, and the Human Weapon episode. I also figured FMA would be a wonderful supplement for armed fighting other than using a firearm.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2008)

Remy Presas thought the FMAs were a national treasure, and he started Modern Arnis and got it into the Phil. high schools because of it!


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 7, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, I intend to go into MMA after I spend seven years training my striking and ground games (3.5 years each aspect) separately before attempting to integrate them. And this is where Wing Chun comes into play. The art of Wing Chun for me, is all about flowing from one part of the fight to the next.



Actually in my opinion FMA's are one of the original MMA's. Some of the right systems have incorporated striking and kickboxing (panantukan) groundfighting (dumog) and aspects of judo and jiu jitsu. I think if you do more then scratch the surface on the right system of arnis/kali/escrima you might be pleasantly surprised with what you can find being applicable in MMA.

I hope this helps! Good luck finding whatever it is you need to find!


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> I just wanted to talk about FMA, learn about them, for that is part of my heritage. I intend to use this thread as a forum to learn about what I can regarding FMA. I know about it through grandfather's stories, Dad's stories, and the Human Weapon episode. I also figured FMA would be a wonderful supplement for armed fighting other than using a firearm.



You have an enviable heritage of which you are rightly proud. And you already have a good mix of arts to draw on. I too have practiced Wing Tsun/Chun for a long time, and I love the way I can relate it to my FMA training. But I've had to really dig to find good FMA teachers--you may have them among your family and friends. Go for it... and the best of luck!


----------



## Topeng (Jun 7, 2008)

Definately ask the relatives. Maybe you have a family system just waiting to be rediscovered.


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an FMA practitioner, but I'm a Filipino raised in the Orlando area. I've had a smattering of martial arts experience. I started with Tae Kwon Do from 11-14 years of age, and afterward had a five year hiatus from MA I got into Western Boxing at the age of 19-21, and after another two year hiatus I got into Wing Chun (ages 22-24 (present day)) and I'm happy to say I'm back in the martial arts again.
> 
> ...


 
If you have the chance to study the FMAs I strongly suggest it.  There is so much contained its really amazing.  The empty hand work, the blade and stick work is fantastic.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2008)

Of course I love the FMA's so I would strongly suggest you get some training in them.  Particularly if you have family that studies then working out with them would be a lot of fun.


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 8, 2008)

Definitely. My line of Wing Chun actually uses Kali stick fighting techniques, which I've had some exposure to.  

 I probably will see what I can learn from my grandfather, who is also adept at using the bolo in our garage (made in Cebu by a family friend of ours) for both yard work, and battle.


----------

